# codafs

## Semyon

Hello!

I'm trying to start using codafs, but trivial installation leads to segfault:

sys-libs/lwp-2.6

sys-libs/rvm-1.17

net-libs/rpc2-2.10

net-fs/coda-6.9.5

```

$ venus-setup realm

$ venus

Date: Sun 10/17/2010

09:53:55 Coda Venus, version 6.9.5

09:53:55 /var/lib/coda/LOG size is 3036172 bytes

09:53:55 /var/lib/coda/DATA size is 12144688 bytes

09:53:55 Initializing RVM data...

09:53:56 ...done

09:53:56 Loading RVM data

09:53:56 Fatal Signal (6); pid 9020 becoming a zombie...

09:53:56 You may use gdb to attach to 9020

```

and in /var/log/coda/venus.err:

```

Date: Sun 10/17/2010

09:53:55 Coda Venus, version 6.9.5

09:53:55 /var/lib/coda/LOG size is 3036172 bytes

09:53:55 /var/lib/coda/DATA size is 12144688 bytes

09:53:55 Initializing RVM data...

09:53:56 ...done

09:53:56 Loading RVM data

*** longjmp causes uninitialized stack frame ***: venus terminated

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x37)[0x7fd0d8aff197]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0xe7129)[0x7fd0d8aff129]

/lib/libc.so.6(__longjmp_chk+0x33)[0x7fd0d8aff093]

/usr/lib/liblwp.so.2(+0x6582)[0x7fd0d9307582]

/usr/lib/liblwp.so.2(lwp_swapcontext+0x24)[0x7fd0d93075b4]

/usr/lib/liblwp.so.2(LWP_DispatchProcess+0x2cf)[0x7fd0d93062df]

/usr/lib/liblwp.so.2(LWP_CreateProcess+0x2fb)[0x7fd0d93070bb]

venus(_ZN5vproc12start_threadEv+0x43)[0x470e03]

venus(_Z9RecovInitv+0x50f)[0x4507df]

venus(main+0x303)[0x44e0a3]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd)[0x7fd0d8a36bbd]

venus[0x41f719]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-004c3000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2137097                            /usr/sbin/venus

006c2000-006c3000 r--p 000c2000 08:06 2137097                            /usr/sbin/venus

006c3000-006e8000 rw-p 000c3000 08:06 2137097                            /usr/sbin/venus

006e8000-006ec000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

019c2000-019e3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

15000000-15008000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

1500a000-1504a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

50000000-50b93000 rw-p 00001000 08:06 691007                             /var/lib/coda/DATA

50b93000-50b94000 rw-p 00b94000 08:06 691007                             /var/lib/coda/DATA

7fd0d85fe000-7fd0d8614000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 8082                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd0d8614000-7fd0d8813000 ---p 00016000 08:06 8082                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd0d8813000-7fd0d8814000 r--p 00015000 08:06 8082                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd0d8814000-7fd0d8815000 rw-p 00016000 08:06 8082                       /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd0d8815000-7fd0d8817000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2109642                    /usr/lib64/libseglwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d8817000-7fd0d8a16000 ---p 00002000 08:06 2109642                    /usr/lib64/libseglwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d8a16000-7fd0d8a17000 r--p 00001000 08:06 2109642                    /usr/lib64/libseglwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d8a17000-7fd0d8a18000 rw-p 00002000 08:06 2109642                    /usr/lib64/libseglwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d8a18000-7fd0d8b68000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 258575                     /lib64/libc-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8b68000-7fd0d8d67000 ---p 00150000 08:06 258575                     /lib64/libc-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8d67000-7fd0d8d6b000 r--p 0014f000 08:06 258575                     /lib64/libc-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8d6b000-7fd0d8d6c000 rw-p 00153000 08:06 258575                     /lib64/libc-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8d6c000-7fd0d8d71000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d8d71000-7fd0d8df1000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 260423                     /lib64/libm-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8df1000-7fd0d8ff0000 ---p 00080000 08:06 260423                     /lib64/libm-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8ff0000-7fd0d8ff1000 r--p 0007f000 08:06 260423                     /lib64/libm-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8ff1000-7fd0d8ff2000 rw-p 00080000 08:06 260423                     /lib64/libm-2.11.2.so

7fd0d8ff2000-7fd0d90e3000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 1397150                    /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.13

7fd0d90e3000-7fd0d92e3000 ---p 000f1000 08:06 1397150                    /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.13

7fd0d92e3000-7fd0d92ea000 r--p 000f1000 08:06 1397150                    /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.13

7fd0d92ea000-7fd0d92ec000 rw-p 000f8000 08:06 1397150                    /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.13

7fd0d92ec000-7fd0d9301000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d9301000-7fd0d9309000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 1446836                    /usr/lib64/liblwp.so.2.0.9

7fd0d9309000-7fd0d9508000 ---p 00008000 08:06 1446836                    /usr/lib64/liblwp.so.2.0.9

7fd0d9508000-7fd0d9509000 r--p 00007000 08:06 1446836                    /usr/lib64/liblwp.so.2.0.9

7fd0d9509000-7fd0d950a000 rw-p 00008000 08:06 1446836                    /usr/lib64/liblwp.so.2.0.9

7fd0d950a000-7fd0d950d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d950d000-7fd0d953c000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2109779                    /usr/lib64/librpc2.so.5.4.5

7fd0d953c000-7fd0d973b000 ---p 0002f000 08:06 2109779                    /usr/lib64/librpc2.so.5.4.5

7fd0d973b000-7fd0d973c000 r--p 0002e000 08:06 2109779                    /usr/lib64/librpc2.so.5.4.5

7fd0d973c000-7fd0d973d000 rw-p 0002f000 08:06 2109779                    /usr/lib64/librpc2.so.5.4.5

7fd0d973d000-7fd0d9741000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d9741000-7fd0d974e000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2109787                    /usr/lib64/libse.so.5.4.5

7fd0d974e000-7fd0d994e000 ---p 0000d000 08:06 2109787                    /usr/lib64/libse.so.5.4.5

7fd0d994e000-7fd0d994f000 r--p 0000d000 08:06 2109787                    /usr/lib64/libse.so.5.4.5

7fd0d994f000-7fd0d9950000 rw-p 0000e000 08:06 2109787                    /usr/lib64/libse.so.5.4.5

7fd0d9950000-7fd0d9951000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d9951000-7fd0d9978000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2109633                    /usr/lib64/librvmlwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9978000-7fd0d9b77000 ---p 00027000 08:06 2109633                    /usr/lib64/librvmlwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9b77000-7fd0d9b78000 r--p 00026000 08:06 2109633                    /usr/lib64/librvmlwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9b78000-7fd0d9b79000 rw-p 00027000 08:06 2109633                    /usr/lib64/librvmlwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9b79000-7fd0d9b7a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d9b7a000-7fd0d9b80000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2109628                    /usr/lib64/librdslwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9b80000-7fd0d9d7f000 ---p 00006000 08:06 2109628                    /usr/lib64/librdslwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9d7f000-7fd0d9d80000 r--p 00005000 08:06 2109628                    /usr/lib64/librdslwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9d80000-7fd0d9d81000 rw-p 00006000 08:06 2109628                    /usr/lib64/librdslwp.so.1.2.4

7fd0d9d81000-7fd0d9d9f000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 260450                     /lib64/ld-2.11.2.so

7fd0d9f04000-7fd0d9f6a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d9f9a000-7fd0d9f9e000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd0d9f9e000-7fd0d9f9f000 r--p 0001d000 08:06 260450                     /lib64/ld-2.11.2.so

7fd0d9f9f000-7fd0d9fa0000 rw-p 0001e000 08:06 260450                     /lib64/ld-2.11.2.so

7fd0d9fa0000-7fd0d9fa1000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fffe28ce000-7fffe28ef000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fffe2920000-7fffe2921000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

09:53:56 Fatal Signal (6); pid 9020 becoming a zombie...

09:53:56 You may use gdb to attach to 9020

```

----------

## Bircoph

After a try to use coda I switched back to nfs: while ideas behind coda are interesting, nfs is way more stable and is supported by almost any os.

----------

## 22decembre

I would like to use such filesystem too, in order to be ok when network fail down, when my laptop is off the network and so on.

NFS is simple, yes, but quite a crap on laptop !

But it seems coda doesn't allow big files (whereas it's common today in home computing) and oblige to log in to connect coda, quite annoying...

----------

